# Rupert.....scottish fold



## esther1uk (Jan 29, 2004)

Hello I'm Rupert and I'm a four months old Scottish Fold. I live with my family in North Yorkshire England, and wondered if there were any others out there!

x  [/img]


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Awww what a cute baby. I don't know anything about Scottish Folds. What are they like?


----------



## esther1uk (Jan 29, 2004)

They're really sweet and placid, very easy going and laid back. I think the house could fall down and they'd probably just yawn sleepily! Incredibly affectionate, they follow you everywhere, just have to make sure you don't trip over them


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Hello Esther welcome to the forum! Your baby is lovely


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

he is such a little cutie awwww


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Esther!

Welcome to the Forum. As you can see, I am a newcomer as well, but I have discovered the locals are quite friendly and will make you feel right at home.

Rupert is an adorable young lad. I don't imagine you love on him very much, do you? :wink: 

I hope to "hear" more from you and to see more pictures of Rupert.

Peace,
Mike


----------



## esther1uk (Jan 29, 2004)

Thank you...he is lovely, I'm totally bonkers about him! I'll post more pictures of him as he grows up. He's only been with me for three weeks, but it feels like he's been here for ever.

You've all been lovely and welcoming..Thank you!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I love Scottish fold pics! And I haven't seen anyone else's pictures here if anyone else here has one. So you'll have to post lots for all of us! Rupert is awesome. Welcome.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

What a pretty baby, I love their ears! Hope to see some more pictures... :wink:


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Oh, look at that face! How adorable!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Rupert, Hello, welcome to the forum!  You sure are a cute little fellow! 8)


----------



## karaokekat (Jan 14, 2004)

What an adorable kitten... *sigh* I might have to get me another little kitty... my baby is going up and not a kitten so much anymore....


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

oh my god! I LOVE him...I just adore the scottish fold!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Oh, please! That's torture. No kitten has a right to be that cute! If you ever get tired of her, just send her over here! I think Scottish folds are absolutely adorable! :) And black cats are a real weakness. This is too much for me!


----------



## maymariya (Sep 27, 2003)

Jeanie said:


> Oh, please! That's torture. No kitten has a right to be that cute! If you ever get tired of her, just send her over here! I think Scottish folds are absolutely adorable! :) And black cats are a real weakness. This is too much for me!


I think so too Jeanie!!!


----------



## Bug (Aug 23, 2003)

awwwwwwwww what a sweetie!!!!! I just want to grab him and hug him and give him lots of kisses. :)


----------



## wookie130 (Feb 1, 2004)

Awww!!!!!!!! What a doll-baby!!! Be thankful I'm not there, or I'd kidnap him!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

How many of us want to  catnap him? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## esther1uk (Jan 29, 2004)

Here's a picture of Rupert when he was just a few weeks old!


----------



## CATTYBIRD (Jan 24, 2004)

Stop! Stop! More pictures of him is too much torture!!!! :lol:


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Send him to Pennsylvania right now!! And I'm not kidding!


----------



## esther1uk (Jan 29, 2004)

Lol! He's curled up on me knee, purring like a steam engine. When he wakes up, I'll ask him if he fancies travelling


----------

